# Vì sao xe nâng tay thấp siêu dài Niuli LC được sử dụng nhiều



## Loan cnsg (14 Tháng mười một 2021)

Vì sao xe nâng tay thấp siêu dài Niuli LC được sử dụng nhiều

Công Ty TNHH Công Nghiệp Sài Gòn chuyên nhập khẩu và phân phối trực tiếp các dòng xe nâng Niuli – Trung Quốc tại Việt Nam. Hôm nay công ty chúng tôi hân hạnh giới thiệu đến quý khách hàng dòng xe nâng tay siêu dài của Niuli đây là một trong những dòng sản phẩm được hãng sản xuất dành riêng cho việc nâng, hạ di chuyển hàng hóa trên pallet dài một cách nhanh gọn và dễ dàng và an toàn.

.

*Thông số kỹ thuật của xe nâng tay thấp siêu dài Niuli LC:*

Model: CBY.LC

Tải trọng nâng: 2000/2500/3000 Kg

Chiều cao nâng thấp nhất: 85 mm

Chiều cao nâng cao nhất: 195-200 mm

Chiều dài càng: 1500/1800/2000/2500 mm

Chiều rộng càng phủ bì: 550-685 mm

Trọng lượng xe: 92-95 Kg

*Chức năng:*

Xe nâng tay siêu dài có chức năng nâng, hạ, di chuyển sắp xếp hàng hóa với nhiều loại hàng khác nhau như một chiếc xe nâng tay thấp thông thường, nhưng nhà sản xuất đặc biệt chế tạo ra dòng xe nâng tay siêu dài dành riêng cho loại pallet dài.

*Cấu tạo:*

Xe nâng tay _siêu dài Niuli LC Super _có độ dài lớn hơn so với xe nâng tay thấp thông thường. Càng xe nâng tay siêu dài có chiều dài từ 1500-2500 mm được làm từ thép đúc nguyên bản dày, chịu lực rất tốt.

Bình thủy lực đúc khối, ty ben mạ kẽm, hệ thống phốt chịu lực giúp quá trình bơm hạ nhẹ nhàng.

Tay cầm của xe của xe được thiết kế vừa tầm và được bọc nhựa làm cho người sử dụng cảm thấy rất thoải mái khi dùng và yên tâm khi sử dụng .

Hệ thống bánh xe bằng được làm từ 2 chất liệu cơ bản là Nilon hay PU hạn chế tối đa tiếng ồn, tuổi thọ cao nhờ công nghệ ép đúc khuôn nhựa,cốt trục và bạc đạn.

_Chi tiết liên hệ:_

CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN

1/ VĂN PHÒNG GIAO DỊCH TẠI SÀI GÒN 

Địa chỉ : 154/1 Quốc Lộ 1 A, P. Tân Thới Hiệp, Q. 12, Tp. HCM

Số điện thoại : 0985.841.437- 028.3849.6066 – Fax: 028.3849.6080

Web :thegioixenang.com Gmail : thamcnsg@gmail.com



2/ CHI NHÁNH CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN TẠI MIỀN TÂY

Địa chỉ: Quốc Lộ 1A, Tổ 6, Ấp Phú Thành, Xã Tân Phú, Huyện Tam Bình, Tỉnh Vĩnh Long


----------

